# vpsBoard Rules & Guidelines



## Jonathan (May 2, 2017)

*Last updated: *Tuesday, May 2nd, 2017.
*General guidelines for a quality community*

*Obvious forum-wide rules:*

Please be respectful and courteous of others input and opinions.
Please be helpful and answer questions when capable.
Please respect the decision of moderators and admins.
One account per person please. You may not have multiple accounts without special approval. If you need a temporary account for something like selling your company, please contact an admin.
*FORUM SPECIFIC RULES*

*VPS Offers and Marketplace Forums*

*Requirements / Rules:*

These are rules that *must *be followed for all marketplace forums and not meeting the requirements below will either prevent your post from being made public or _may_ result in the removal of your offer as staff should not have to edit/modify your offers for you. (Even though we'll probably edit it if it's a quick fix, but don't expect us to proof read and modify your offer submissions for you.)

Account must be _at least_ one week old. (You can not register an account and start posting offers five minutes later.)
Must have at least ten forum posts to be eligible to post an offer. (Obvious low-quality submissions that are clearly made to increase post count in short period of time will not be accepted and may result in your new posts being temporarily moderated before being made public.)
One post per offer section in a one week period. (If you post at 5PM on a Friday evening in the VPS Offers forum, then you must wait until 5PM or later the following Friday.)
No special characters in topic titles. Just use plain text. (★★★★ DO NOT ★★★★ DO THIS ★★★★)
No more than two colors besides the default (black) can be used in your offer.
*Post Suggestions:*

These are suggestions to help you sell your service but are not requirements.

Include the datacenter name and location of your service offering.
Include relevant information about your service and company. (If you are unable to provide detailed information about your offer, then it's reasonable to assume you are unable to provide detailed support or have a detailed understanding of what you are actually offering.)
If copying/pasting your offer from other websites, take the time to replace words like "WebHostingTalk" and "LowEndTalk" when posting 'exclusive' offers. (It reflects poorly on your submission when you don't take the time to proof read or update the submission to match the site you are posting it on.)
Non VPS offers (Domains, Dedicated Servers, VPNs, etc) should include relevant information about the product or service being offered.
_*VPS Reviews Forum*_

*Criteria for submitted reviews:*

All reviews require a moderator approval before being posted. Your review must meet the guidelines listed below.
Title of post *must *include company name and must be descriptive of the review.
Please include thorough account of your experience. If review is not thorough, we may kindly ask for you to be more descriptive so your review is more helpful to those who read it.
If posting screen-shots, please remove any identifying information and IP addresses.
*Formatting guidelines for all submitted reviews:*

Members must have at least 5 posts to be able to post a review.
New reviews will be moderated and will not be viewable to the public before approval. This will help prevent fake reviews and shills. If we suspect a fake review we may ask for proof of having service with the reviewed provider._ If the review meets the criteria, it will be posted no matter if it is positive or negative. _*We will never have bias towards any provider.*
Reviews may not contain affiliate links. Any review submitting an affiliate link will not be made public.
The guidelines and criteria listed above will help create a section of quality and trustworthy reviews.

_*Questions and Answers Forum*_

Please title your thread accordingly and be as descriptive as possible in the content of your thread. If you are getting an error message, please post the error message so that our members may better assist you.

When a solution to your reported issue is found, please select the *"Mark Solved" *button next to the answer. When you do this, the helpful response becomes displayed directly beneath your original post and will be highlighted as a visible and apparent indicator of a solution so that both members and visitors will see the _solution _immediately when searching for it themselves.

*Signature Guidelines*

Guidelines for signatures are as follows:

No images are allowed.
No more than 4 lines are allowed.
No more than 3 colors + default color (black/grey depending on theme).
No text larger than default is permitted.
Please be conservative in your use of special characters.
*Editing Discussions & Content Removal*

Members are capable editing their posts for up to one hour after posting. Requests for edits beyond this timeframe must be requested manually. Please use the 'Report' feature to submit your request for editing.

Requests to remove content must be sent to an admin and be accompanied with a formal legal request to have content removed.


----------

